How Does the GDPR affect pgp key servers? - yakamok
======
bleke
I'm not a lawyer, but i have high probability they have "Legitimate interest"
to keep the keys (something like preventing fraud) and keys have expiry time

------
yakamok
there is no way to remove keys and email addresses!

[https://pgp.mit.edu/faq.html](https://pgp.mit.edu/faq.html)

